# Things I can not say aloud - taken from Baby Club. Feel free to add your own!



## MrsNovBaby

Thought this might be a good idea - after spending with weekend with MIL!

Dear MIL

LO is my baby, I will bring him up how I see fit.

Please use proper words when speaking to him - teeth are NOT toothypegs.

When you say you are going to watch him while I pack the car - do it. If you had watched him for the 2 minutes that I was at the car, he would not have climbed the stairs and fallen down.

I am a SAHM, I have time to make food from scratch - I don't feel it is a waste of time and I enjoy doing it.

Please do not slate my SIL, if you do that behind her back, you probably do the same to me.

Everyone knows how wonderful your son is, but you do have 2 other children and it is not nice to play favourites.

Please do not slate my parents - no one is perfect.

I am adopted, big deal, don't bring it into EVERY conversation.

I feel better for that xx:nope:


----------



## proudmumgoth

My SON WILL BE RAISED HOW I FEEL FIT I dont treat his sisster no dif she is a premi newborn so NO YOU CANT LOOK AFTER HER my son cant walk he will get it in his own time stop Shouting at me to make him walk


----------



## proudmumgoth

MrsNovBaby said:


> Thought this might be a good idea - after spending with weekend with MIL!
> 
> Dear MIL
> 
> LO is my baby, I will bring him up how I see fit.
> 
> Please use proper words when speaking to him - teeth are NOT toothypegs.
> 
> When you say you are going to watch him while I pack the car - do it. If you had watched him for the 2 minutes that I was at the car, he would not have climbed the stairs and fallen down.
> 
> I am a SAHM, I have time to make food from scratch - I don't feel it is a waste of time and I enjoy doing it.
> 
> Please do not slate my SIL, if you do that behind her back, you probably do the same to me.
> 
> Everyone knows how wonderful your son is, but you do have 2 other children and it is not nice to play favourites.
> 
> Please do not slate my parents - no one is perfect.
> 
> I am adopted, big deal, don't bring it into EVERY conversation.
> 
> I feel better for that xx:nope:

xox the adoption thing is so so so ME SO WHAT GET OVER IT


----------



## flower01

Dear MIL

my daughter does NOT look anything like your great uncle did when he was a baby

just because she says dada more then mama does NOT mean she is a daddys girl who hates mummy!!

grrr :D


----------



## Harveysmum369

Dear 'mother'


Don't ever tell me 'when that boy grows up I hope he finds out what kind of mother he has' and make me out to be a bad parent,I care about my child which is a damn site more than you did!I will always be a better parent than you!


----------



## PepsiChic

Dear MIL,

Dont you EVER dare threaten my family with eviction again or you'lll regret it big time. Calling up people behind our backs and telling them they can rent this place instead while we are still here. Calling me a "selfish, self-centered little girl" shows just how childish you really are, your need to name-call over text messages leaves me astounded. not to mention taking down all the photos of us in your house, and smashing them up in the garage. Oh and spreading rumors to all your "friends" too...and im the childish one???

And NO i dont countrol my husband, he has a mind and a voice and hes perfectly capable of speaking for himself...so when he told you where to go...that was all his own opinion. 

and just so you know, honestly....if it wasnt for grandma we wouldnt bring Barry over because we're done with your attitude and vile tongue. 

oh and just to make sure we're clear on this IM his "mama" not you, nor grandma. thats ME.

thanks

DIL.


----------



## Scally

I will potty train when my daughter is ready! 
I will keep her rear facing for as long as possible, she is not missing out by rear facing, and that includes the car and buggy! 
She was not an awful baby because of me and my OH's child rearing techniques she was colicky, and suffered alot from the birth.
x


----------



## flower01

LOL!!!! love these!!


----------



## joeyjo

You keep asking us what we want for his birthday, we keep
saying a toy box - you clearly don't want to buy it so just get whatever you want. If it's rubbish I'll eBay it!

No he doesn't have a favourite tv show, he doesn't watch tv - no I'm sorry we won't start just so you have an easy option for presents.

Yes I know he looks young for 2 but I can assure you he does eat, LOTS.. And no I'm not obsessed with healthy food for him I just prefer he doesn't eat too much salt, sugar, additives or processed crap.... Full fat traditional
home cooking is fine :)

you with the tiny baby looking at him scream as I fasten him in the buggy... Yes he'd rather walk but there are several reasons I won't let him despite the fact I said I'd never discourage it... 1.) he doesn't want to hold my hand today, 2.) if he doesn't want to hold hands he's often tired & might even nap in the buggy, 3.) I'm 6 months pregnant, the baby is making my legs ache, I'm exhausted, I have heavy shopping bags too and I can't chase him, 4.) we have to be somewhere 10minutes ago.... 5.) get over it, you're tiny one will scream at you & shout "no mummy no please" soon enough


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Dear BIL,
Please don't tell Ruby off.
It makes her cry because that's not what you're there for.
Thanks.


----------



## mrsraggle

Dear BsIL. I know you're young adults and kids can be intimidating. But when my daughter is looking to you to play with, don't ignore her, and don't walk away from her. She's wary of you as it is and you're losing out on the chance to be funky uncles.

Dear PIL. Fck off.


----------



## karlilay

To MIL - Stop buying my kids huge horrible plastic toys that i have no room for and are a complete eyesore.
Madi does not HAVE to kiss you goodbye. In fact, she probably doesnt want to kiss you full stop. Who would.
We will not come to visit your house unless you put your slobbery, huge, and playful dog in another room. my kids, my rules.
Stop buying Madi paper at every given oppertunity, we will not paint you 10987364 pictures a week. I have better things to do.

To BIL - Dont offer to drive us home then drive like a complete cock all the way home. My baby is in your car.


----------



## wantmoresleep

To SIL/MIL
No sorry you can't turn up at my house and just take LO...I have been in work all week as has DH..its our first day off together and its what has kept me going

To my sister
You have seen your niece twice in 7 months..you live 3 miles away!I wish I had the balls to tell you that it is wrong!!

To DH
I have eaten 3 Fox's Triple Bars a Toffee Crisp and a packet of hula hoops tonight while you have been in work!!


----------



## MrsNovBaby

wantmoresleep said:


> To SIL/MIL
> No sorry you can't turn up at my house and just take LO...I have been in work all week as has DH..its our first day off together and its what has kept me going
> 
> To my sister
> You have seen your niece twice in 7 months..you live 3 miles away!I wish I had the balls to tell you that it is wrong!!
> 
> To DH
> I have eaten 3 Fox's Triple Bars a Toffee Crisp and a packet of hula hoops tonight while you have been in work!!

^^All of this - exactly!


----------



## MrsNovBaby

Just had a call from my brother,

I am not bringing LO to your house to spend the night the day that DH gets home from Afghanistan.

1. DH has not seen his little boy for 5 months - that is half his life, 'just another night' is not good enough.
2. You have seen him 3 time since he was born
3. It is not a favour
4. You smoke like a chimney
5. I DON'T TRUST YOU!

So no - he is not going to stay with you. And you will not be baby sitting when we go to our parents at Christmas - see the above reasons!


----------



## fluffpuffin

To SIL: I still can't believe you charged me more than a nursery to look after your niece as a one off for the day when we needed childcare. Then you have the nerve to ignore me blatantly when we're at PIL house, not even greeting me, yet take Isla and play with her. I hate the fact that my daughter obviously adored you. I wish she knew how moneygrabbing you are. It annoys me even more that you regularly babysitter for mutual friends food absolutely nothing because they have less money, yet charge your relatives. Here, I said it at last.

PIL: I know you love isla dearly but you are overprotective. She can walk confidently and doesn't need to be constantly wear her reins, especially not in the garden. When she wears her reins please stop yanking her by them all the time. It makes very uncomfortable viewing for me.

Also PIL pls stop giving isla juice to drink. I'm happy she likes water and don't want her teeth to rot. I wish you didn't just ignore my instructions when I'm not around to supervise.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

To MIL: Will you bloody control those kids! Thanks to them J has started to climb/to attempt to climb onto everything, and it takes the p*ss when u sit there and let them do stupid stuff.

To FIL: Open your mouth to MIL once in a while and put her in her place!

TO FOB/EX: I wish I'd never met you! Well I can't really say that or I wouldn't have J, but you're a poor excuse for a father and I wish I could tell you never to bother coming to see him again. It's not like he'll miss you cause he still doesn't know who you are!


----------



## OmarsMum

To my friend: yes he's still a baby, I won't smack him to potty train him, I will not wean him off his bottle & dummy until he's ready, I won't stop co-sleeping anytime soon, & I will not leave him with the housemaid to go out & "live my life"


----------



## mummy_ellie09

OmarsMum said:


> To my friend: yes he's still a baby, *I won't smack* *him to potty train him*, I will not wean him off his bottle & dummy until he's ready, I won't stop co-sleeping anytime soon, & I will not leave him with the housemaid to go out & "live my life"


:saywhat: OMG! How can they say this to you?! :growlmad::nope:


----------



## ~RedLily~

TO FOB: If you are tired and in a mood don't visit! You don't speak unless it is to shout at LO when she's done nothing wrong. She doesn't know you enough and will just think of you as that guy that comes over and tells her off.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

OmarsMum said:


> To my friend: yes he's still a baby, I won't smack him to potty train him, I will not wean him off his bottle & dummy until he's ready, I won't stop co-sleeping anytime soon, & I will not leave him with the housemaid to go out & "live my life"

Oh dear, some friend!


----------



## OmarsMum

Mum2b_Claire said:


> OmarsMum said:
> 
> 
> To my friend: yes he's still a baby, I won't smack him to potty train him, I will not wean him off his bottle & dummy until he's ready, I won't stop co-sleeping anytime soon, & I will not leave him with the housemaid to go out & "live my life"
> 
> Oh dear, some friend!Click to expand...

Yeah, she's horrible. She has 4 kids & 3 grandchildren (she's 40) & has an attitude of "knowing it all" when it comes to parenting. 

According to her, the Internet & baby forums are no good & I should seek advise from those with "experience" 

My mum is 53 & she raised us he same way I'm raising Omar. :shrug:


----------



## girlsmooch

dear oh

i know you love lo dearly and you're brilliant but please let me have a look in. i might not be as loud and silly as you and might not make him belly laugh but we enjoy doing quiet things together singing playing etc. please stop taking over everytime i do anything i know its because you wanna be a great dad and you are. but i feel like you dont give me the chance to be a great mum. i love you both to death just feel like a spare part sometimes! xx

(that was very therapeutiv might cut and paste it and email it to him lol!)


----------



## Susie28

.


----------



## eddjanuary10

To certain IL's-

no he doesn't NEED bm, but he still wants it and its none of your business what milk he drinks!

and on the feeding front, he does NOT eat lolipops, chocolate or deep fried food so stop making me repeat myself and respect my wishes!

last thing- i know some toddlers start nursery early but I decide when 'he's ready', not you. Thank you.

:) i like this!


----------



## LolaLou

SIL & BIL,

I adore your grandchild as much as anyone, but please stop comparing her to my daughter. M has more hair than K. K is calmer than M. K has dimples, M don't. M has better skin....etc. They are both happy, healthy, baby girls. Why raise them in an environment where they have to be so competitive? I never see any of the boys in the family of similar age go through this. STOP comparing her to others, she is an amazing individual, and not to be compared to ANYONE!


----------



## JellyBeann

Dear MIL

I will not let my child sit in his buggy crying his eyes out, and yelling to me when he just wants a cuddle off him mummy! It doesn't matter if you walk off with the buggy, I will just follow you and pick him up! And, yes, this is why I won't let you have him overnight! He does not STTN yet, and IO am not having you practice CIO on him! And yes, this is why my mum has him, because she sleeps next to him, and cuddles him to sleep like he NEEDS

Dear everyone else, including ILs
Yes, he still has booby, no I don't intend to stop yet, yes, he still co-sleeps, and, no, it won't effect his growth, mentally or physically! He is clever, happy, content, so he is obviously fine! 

And, I put him in a sling, so what?Would you look twice if he was in a buggy? No?

Well shut up and go away, I don't care anymore!

Thanks, bye!

(phew, that was good!)


----------



## Miss_Bump

Dear FIL

The reason we don't take Evie to see you is because your always drunk! Can't even be sober for your granddaughter


----------



## Miss_Bump

JellyBeann said:


> Dear MIL
> 
> I will not let my child sit in his buggy crying his eyes out, and yelling to me when he just wants a cuddle off him mummy! It doesn't matter if you walk off with the buggy, I will just follow you and pick him up! And, yes, this is why I won't let you have him overnight! He does not STTN yet, and IO am not having you practice CIO on him! And yes, this is why my mum has him, because she sleeps next to him, and cuddles him to sleep like he NEEDS
> 
> Dear everyone else, including ILs
> Yes, he still has booby, no I don't intend to stop yet, yes, he still co-sleeps, and, no, it won't effect his growth, mentally or physically! He is clever, happy, content, so he is obviously fine!
> 
> And, I put him in a sling, so what?Would you look twice if he was in a buggy? No?
> 
> Well shut up and go away, I don't care anymore!
> 
> Thanks, bye!
> 
> (phew, that was good!)

:hugs:

My mum is like your MIL.

Tuts if I get evie out the pram when she cries. She says to me 'all it teaches Evie is that when she cries you will pick her up'....... Well derrr of course I will, who wants to walk around town with a screaming toddler?!

And the same with BF :dohh:


----------



## JellyBeann

Miss_Bump said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> Dear MIL
> 
> I will not let my child sit in his buggy crying his eyes out, and yelling to me when he just wants a cuddle off him mummy! It doesn't matter if you walk off with the buggy, I will just follow you and pick him up! And, yes, this is why I won't let you have him overnight! He does not STTN yet, and IO am not having you practice CIO on him! And yes, this is why my mum has him, because she sleeps next to him, and cuddles him to sleep like he NEEDS
> 
> Dear everyone else, including ILs
> Yes, he still has booby, no I don't intend to stop yet, yes, he still co-sleeps, and, no, it won't effect his growth, mentally or physically! He is clever, happy, content, so he is obviously fine!
> 
> And, I put him in a sling, so what?Would you look twice if he was in a buggy? No?
> 
> Well shut up and go away, I don't care anymore!
> 
> Thanks, bye!
> 
> (phew, that was good!)
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> My mum is like your MIL.
> 
> Tuts if I get evie out the pram when she cries. She says to me 'all it teaches Evie is that when she cries you will pick her up'....... Well derrr of course I will, who wants to walk around town with a screaming toddler?!
> 
> And the same with BF :dohh:Click to expand...

:hugs: They cry for a reason lol...ahh, don't get me started haha!


----------



## joeyjo

Dear mother, I know my son can be difficult to get to sleep but generally once asleep he's pretty good. A dummy may have worked for my brother but as you know it didn't work for me & it won't work for G. It was annoying at 4 months, especially as he justspat out any dummies we tried; at 10 months it was just odd - why would we intro a dummy at that age & at age 2 it makes no sense at all!!!


----------



## Lyndz

To MIL.

I am done with you, you complete bitch. We all know that you favour DH's son from a previous relationship more than anyone, even SIL sees it. What we don't need is you announcing "you're grandmas favorite always" infront of him, Bella, me & DH. After an array of other things you've done to piss me off, this is the final straw. I will not talk to you again. Lets face it, you really couldn't give a shit about Bella, you never ask how her hospital appointments go, everytime you ring she is an afterthough, "oh by the way hows bella?" after you've said bye. So quite honestly, you can go fuck yourself. You wonder why i wont let you have Bella overnight? Or why i wont let you have her for an afternoon? Because you don't bother with her. You go for 6/7 weeks at a time without seeing her and you live 15 minutes drive away, but you will make all the effort in the world to go see grannys favorite! For 6 years i've had to listen to you belittling DH, having an opinion on everything, and if people don't agree with you, they have to deal with your wrath and you don't even hear an explanation. So here it is. I'm not taking anymore of you shit and i am certainly not having my daughter growing up around someone who clearly favoritises her brother, that's unfair. So i hope you're happy with grandmas little solider, cos he's now all you have. Even DH has told you he wants nothing more to do with you. Twat.


----------



## Raggydoll

Dear BIL,

If you say things in front of your children about me, they are more than likely to tell me!

Yes Kate was sniffly last week, she was teething, not desperately ill, as you put it. 

1. I would never leave my baby if she was ill
2. I have to work, this is why sis looks after K, this is why I pay you. If I didn't send her everytimE she was teething I would not have made it to work this year!
3. Please don't make it harder than it already is to leave her. :cry:


----------



## proudmumgoth

Me again Fil I actualy have no respect for you atall And If you ever raise your voice at me infrnot me my kids again It will be the last thing you do I dont give a f... That you are ther granddad you Will LISTEN TO WHAT I SAY IM THERE DAM MUM yes You live ten mims away and we do come see mil in the day Its not My fault your working and buy 6.00 They will be tired and want to have a nap NO MEANS NO NO SNACK BEFORE DINNER AND no they dont hate me and I am a dam good mum so If you you want to see then both Shut your mouth and get some dam respect :)


----------



## bathbabe

Dear MIL,

FCK OFF! 
No, i will not allow you to babysit - ever. Why? We dont trust you not to drink.
No, my child doesnt need chocolate every christmas/birthday, especially when he was only 7months old! 
Yes, I am keeping him RF in his 'special seat' as you call it. 
Yes we always bring him over in mucky clothes because we change him as soon as we get round the corner from your house because we all STINK of smoke when we come out.

Dear SIL,

No, your not babysitting either, i dont trust you not to drop him off with MIL a soon as we are gone and pick him up just before we get back.
Yes, my child feeds himself, i didnt want to be like you and still feeding him 4-6month jars at a year old! 
Stop ringing OH every.fcking.day. i dont care what crap you have to say today.

Dear FIL, 

Make an effort. Dont let that bitch rule your life. 

Dear EVERYBODY.

You alllllllll comment on how small H is yet you then buy him clothes that are miles too big! Hes 15months and in 6-9month clothes with LOADS of room to spare! Yet all the clothes you buy him are 1+ GGGRRRRRRRR! Get him something he can wear this year please! 

Dear anybody 'against' ERF,

My child. My car. My rules. His legs dont hurt, he isnt bored, he can see. Mind your own!






Ahhh..... i feel better :D


----------



## MrsNovBaby

bathbabe said:


> Dear MIL,
> 
> FCK OFF!
> No, i will not allow you to babysit - ever. Why? We dont trust you not to drink.
> No, my child doesnt need chocolate every christmas/birthday, especially when he was only 7months old!
> Yes, I am keeping him RF in his 'special seat' as you call it.
> Yes we always bring him over in mucky clothes because we change him as soon as we get round the corner from your house because we all STINK of smoke when we come out.
> 
> Dear SIL,
> 
> No, your not babysitting either, i dont trust you not to drop him off with MIL a soon as we are gone and pick him up just before we get back.
> Yes, my child feeds himself, i didnt want to be like you and still feeding him 4-6month jars at a year old!
> Stop ringing OH every.fcking.day. i dont care what crap you have to say today.
> 
> Dear FIL,
> 
> Make an effort. Dont let that bitch rule your life.
> 
> Dear EVERYBODY.
> 
> You alllllllll comment on how small H is yet you then buy him clothes that are miles too big! Hes 15months and in 6-9month clothes with LOADS of room to spare! Yet all the clothes you buy him are 1+ GGGRRRRRRRR! Get him something he can wear this year please!
> 
> *Dear anybody 'against' ERF,
> 
> My child. My car. My rules. His legs dont hurt, he isnt bored, he can see. Mind your own!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh..... i feel better :D

Why do people feel the need to comment on LO being in ERF seats? I get this loads! If you have to say something, make sure that you research what you are going to say so you don't sound like a cockwomble!


----------



## Miss_Bump

MrsNovBaby said:


> bathbabe said:
> 
> 
> Dear MIL,
> 
> FCK OFF!
> No, i will not allow you to babysit - ever. Why? We dont trust you not to drink.
> No, my child doesnt need chocolate every christmas/birthday, especially when he was only 7months old!
> Yes, I am keeping him RF in his 'special seat' as you call it.
> Yes we always bring him over in mucky clothes because we change him as soon as we get round the corner from your house because we all STINK of smoke when we come out.
> 
> Dear SIL,
> 
> No, your not babysitting either, i dont trust you not to drop him off with MIL a soon as we are gone and pick him up just before we get back.
> Yes, my child feeds himself, i didnt want to be like you and still feeding him 4-6month jars at a year old!
> Stop ringing OH every.fcking.day. i dont care what crap you have to say today.
> 
> Dear FIL,
> 
> Make an effort. Dont let that bitch rule your life.
> 
> Dear EVERYBODY.
> 
> You alllllllll comment on how small H is yet you then buy him clothes that are miles too big! Hes 15months and in 6-9month clothes with LOADS of room to spare! Yet all the clothes you buy him are 1+ GGGRRRRRRRR! Get him something he can wear this year please!
> 
> *Dear anybody 'against' ERF,
> 
> My child. My car. My rules. His legs dont hurt, he isnt bored, he can see. Mind your own!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh..... i feel better :D
> 
> Why do people feel the need to comment on LO being in ERF seats? I get this loads! If you have to say something, make sure that you research what you are going to say so you don't sound like a cockwomble!Click to expand...

:rofl: @ cockwomble!

What is it with people and ERF?? :wacko:

I constantly get 'turn her seat around, she can't see where she is going!' she doesn't need to see lol she is happy with her toys and books


----------



## sweetcheeks78

Love this! 


Dear MIL,
1.	My child is not thin, he is not starving, he is just fine thank you very much
2.	When you come to look after D, don&#8217;t make my life hell for the entire time you are there, leave the house in a tip and expect me to cook 3 course meals and play hostess after working a full time job and being up in the night with a teething LO
3.	Stop pestering me at inappropriate moments. When I&#8217;m running out the door to work, LO is going ballistic and I&#8217;m running late don&#8217;t start having a go at me about the plant pot I broke yesterday. When I&#8217;m shattered and just about to go to bed don&#8217;t start hassling me about when you can next come to see LO. It&#8217;s not my fault you are on holiday about 10 times a year.
4.	Stop using me as a go-between. You don&#8217;t have any sort of relationship with your son. Deal with it and stop hiding behind me. Yes, he can&#8217;t stand you most of the time. No wonder. Seriously, phoning me to ask me to ask him to phone you. Grow up. 
5.	Stop criticizing your son, my OH, behind his back to me and leaving me in a really awkward position. 

Dear OH,
Deal with your mother and stop leaving it all to me. You have decided we will not be staying with her again. Tell her that, and stop leaving it to me to fumble around excuses. It&#8217;s not fair on me, I have enough to deal with. I am NOT your go-between. See point 4 above!

Dear FIL,
You had nothing to do with your son for most of his life. Don&#8217;t expect an instant family now that you are old and lonely. Your son is totally blinkered to it. I am not. 


Phew, very therapeutic!


----------



## hattiehippo

Love this thread...

MIL,
Tom does not love having his face stroked when he's going to sleep just becuase you did it once when he was a week old. He does need to have a change of clothes when you look after him overnight especially if he throws his tea down them. 

FIL,
You are 82 and are not going to be here when Tom is grown up. If you want him to remember anything about you then, you need to get off your arse and actually play with him rather than just hide behind the newspaper.

Both MIL and FIL,
Please wash when you come and stay. It is not ok nowadays to wash once a week..you both smell horrid.

My brother,
Just becuase your kids are loud, obnoxious, pains in the arse doesn't mean that mine has to be and I am not being a snob by teaching him to behave differently. Also stop comparing my 20 month old's behaviour to your 9 year old's.....I expect Tom to have tantrums but your 9 yr old really should have grown out of behaving like a 2 yr old by now.

And breathe.....


----------



## PepsiChic

Miss_Bump said:


> MrsNovBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bathbabe said:
> 
> 
> *Dear anybody 'against' ERF,
> 
> My child. My car. My rules. His legs dont hurt, he isnt bored, he can see. Mind your own![/B
> 
> 
> Ahhh..... i feel better *
> 
> *
> 
> Why do people feel the need to comment on LO being in ERF seats? I get this loads! If you have to say something, make sure that you research what you are going to say so you don't sound like a cockwomble!*Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> @ cockwomble!
> 
> What is it with people and ERF??
> 
> I constantly get 'turn her seat around, she can't see where she is going!' she doesn't need to see lol she is happy with her toys and books*Click to expand...

*

I completely understand, "he cant see out the window"....well whats the huge plane of glass at the back of the car then? if its not a window...is it a door?*


----------



## rosie272

hattiehippo said:


> Love this thread...
> 
> MIL,
> Tom does not love having his face stroked when he's going to sleep just becuase you did it once when he was a week old. He does need to have a change of clothes when you look after him overnight especially if he throws his tea down them.
> 
> FIL,
> You are 82 and are not going to be here when Tom is grown up. If you want him to remember anything about you then, you need to get off your arse and actually play with him rather than just hide behind the newspaper.
> 
> *Both MIL and FIL,
> Please wash when you come and stay. It is not ok nowadays to wash once a week..you both smell horrid.*
> My brother,
> Just becuase your kids are loud, obnoxious, pains in the arse doesn't mean that mine has to be and I am not being a snob by teaching him to behave differently. Also stop comparing my 20 month old's behaviour to your 9 year old's.....I expect Tom to have tantrums but your 9 yr old really should have grown out of behaving like a 2 yr old by now.
> 
> And breathe.....




:rofl: That made me laugh! Sorry! 

I wish I had some s**t family to vent about but we all get on really well haha - no fair!


----------



## hattiehippo

Oh Rosie272 they smell so bad...this time they came Sat to Tues and apart from a quick wash in the sink didn't have a bath or a shower in all that time.....I get they're old and its an effort and when they were young people didn't wash as much but the smell is really offensive. I really feel for the people sat near them on the bus when they go home!


----------



## Jchihuahua

hattiehippo said:


> Oh Rosie272 they smell so bad...this time they came Sat to Tues and apart from a quick wash in the sink didn't have a bath or a shower in all that time.....I get they're old and its an effort and when they were young people didn't wash as much but the smell is really offensive. I really feel for the people sat near them on the bus when they go home!

:shock: I just can't imagine not washing!!


----------



## Miss_Bump

Dear step mil stop telling EVERYONE me and DH have split up because you saw a picture of him on Facebook hugging his friend!!!! I mean seriously!!!!!!! 

FFS


----------



## rosie272

hattiehippo said:


> Oh Rosie272 they smell so bad...this time they came Sat to Tues and apart from a quick wash in the sink didn't have a bath or a shower in all that time.....I get they're old and its an effort and when they were young people didn't wash as much but the smell is really offensive. I really feel for the people sat near them on the bus when they go home!



Aw, dunno if I could put up with that!! Bless 'em :haha: So funny you saying people didn't wash as much when they were young :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Dear BIL's girlfriend
I do not know you so stop acting like your my sons best friend, & if you call him a cheeky sod again I will hit you :grr: 

To girl at work 
Your taking the piss now - so please come & ask me why I'm no longer speaking to you because I would love to tell you a few home truths

To whom it may concern
My grandad is 84 years old with alzheimers & dementia he cant look after himself anymore & my mum & aunt are doing all they can but you arent helping them, nobody wants to help care for him or help us care for him :cry: We dont know what else to do :cry:


----------



## Miss_Bump

Reedy said:


> Dear BIL's girlfriend
> I do not know you so stop acting like your my sons best friend, & if you call him a cheeky sod again I will hit you :grr:
> 
> To girl at work
> Your taking the piss now - so please come & ask me why I'm no longer speaking to you because I would love to tell you a few home truths
> 
> To whom it may concern
> My grandad is 84 years old with alzheimers & dementia he cant look after himself anymore & my mum & aunt are doing all they can but you arent helping them, nobody wants to help care for him or help us care for him :cry: We dont know what else to do :cry:

:hugs:

My nan has dementia and it's so heartbreaking. She thinks Evie is my mums daughter and that I'm her sister. It makes me sad when I visit as she isn't the nan is remember :cry: but she is happy in her life and knows no different.

She is in a special care home now and it's brilliant. She is so safe and well cared for there.

I know what your going thru hun :hugs:


----------



## Raggydoll

Reedy said:


> Dear BIL's girlfriend
> I do not know you so stop acting like your my sons best friend, & if you call him a cheeky sod again I will hit you :grr:
> 
> To girl at work
> Your taking the piss now - so please come & ask me why I'm no longer speaking to you because I would love to tell you a few home truths
> 
> To whom it may concern
> My grandad is 84 years old with alzheimers & dementia he cant look after himself anymore & my mum & aunt are doing all they can but you arent helping them, nobody wants to help care for him or help us care for him :cry: We dont know what else to do :cry:

:hugs: My nan had dementia, she had to go into a care home last year as she had become a danger to herself. Sadly she passed away in April but it was so heartbreaking to see my once very sharp minded nan lose the person she was. 
The care she had was wonderful, I hope you can get the right help for your grandad. x


----------



## babydevil1989

i work in a care home and dementia/Alzheimers has to be one of the most devastating things i see x


----------



## Miss_Bump

Raggydoll said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Dear BIL's girlfriend
> I do not know you so stop acting like your my sons best friend, & if you call him a cheeky sod again I will hit you :grr:
> 
> To girl at work
> Your taking the piss now - so please come & ask me why I'm no longer speaking to you because I would love to tell you a few home truths
> 
> To whom it may concern
> My grandad is 84 years old with alzheimers & dementia he cant look after himself anymore & my mum & aunt are doing all they can but you arent helping them, nobody wants to help care for him or help us care for him :cry: We dont know what else to do :cry:
> 
> :hugs: My nan had dementia, she had to go into a care home last year as she had become a danger to herself. Sadly she passed away in April but it was so heartbreaking to see my once very sharp minded nan lose the person she was.
> The care she had was wonderful, I hope you can get the right help for your grandad. xClick to expand...

Sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## MrsGlitz

Dear Stepdad 

It is not OK to slap Harry on the wrist, especially when we have expressly told you we don't agree with it (at least just now) and when you are a guest in our tiny home for a month. You're lucky you were finally moving out when you told me. No we don't want you to come over sometime mid afternoon as we know despite you being down to your last 50p allegedly, you will turn up smelling of beer. Harry does not need to be followed around the garden, he is perfectly safe and has been walking for 4 months now. DH and I set the rules not you. Harry has not yet learned to control his noise level or communicate so it is not good yelling back at him when he whines or shouts. And you wonder why we won't let you watch him unsupervised.

Dear everyone else, yes I know Harry is small for his age but he is well within the normal range and look at DH and I, we're not exactly huge ourselves (I am a size 8-10 and 5ft and DH is 5'7 and slim too)! 

Dear Dopey Dave in the local pub, STOP TOUCHING MY SON WITH DIRTY HANDS and stop calling him a naughty/cheeky/smelly sod!


----------



## MrsGlitz

And also to everyone, yes I know I do complain that Harry doesn't always STTN but I know he is capable and can self settle so I am not prepared to do CC or CIO in the middle of the night when I will have to get up at 5.30-6am whether I have work or not. Have you tried working or dealing with an energetic hyper toddler on limited broken sleep? DH and I both trust Harry will get there in his own time. Also he is NOT spoilt because I give him a cuddle every time he wants one or gets upset. I am sure soon enough he won't want many at all so I make the most of them while I can!

And to all of you who said that he was going to be a clingy toddler because I dropped everything to attend tp every cry and partly co-slept when he was a baby, lots of people (nursery and Childminder included) say he is one of the happiest, confident toddlers they've met so there.


----------



## curlykate

Oooh! I love this thread!!

Dear MIL
Please get the feck out of Devin's face! He doesn't need constant stimulation. When he turns away from you that means _he doesn't want to play with you right now!_ Give him some space!
No, Devin is NOT going to push over his chair by kicking off the table. I've checked. It's not going to happen. So don't sit there and hold his chair, convinced that if you let go, he's going to topple over. He won't. He manages to get through every meal you're not there without me holding onto the back of his chair.
No, I don't want to go shopping with you. I know that any time I step into a store with you, the next half hour will be spent talking to some person you know, about how Devin is your grandson, etc, etc. I don't have the time or patience to play nice with some person who lives down the road from you, or who your son used to go to elementary school with, etc.
When you and FIL say you're going to come over at 10:30 and help us build our new deck, then damn well show up at 10:30, or at least shortly after! Don't decide to go to garage sales, and then not call or show up until 2:30! It's inconsiderate and rude!
Stop looking for houses for OH and I to buy that are right down the street from you. Just because you couldn't find a house down the street from us for you to buy, doesn't mean I want to move to your neighbourhood. I think if I lived that close to you, I'd jump off the nearest bridge.
No, you are not going to have Devin overnight anytime soon. Honestly, the thought of you tending to him for that long makes me ill.
No, you may NOT go to Devin's daycare and have a look around! There is no reason for you to be there, and you need to be assured that if I think it's good enough for LO, then it is. They don't just let random people in the doors to stare at the kids through the windows.
I realize that Devin is your grandchild, but he is NOT YOUR CHILD! I will make the decisions (along with OH of course). If I tell you to stop doing something, don't try and sneak it past me again, and don't keep asking if you can. I shouldn't have to repeat myself 20 times to a grown woman. This is also why you don't get to watch LO for extended periods of time. I can't trust you to follow my instructions.
Just because SIL pawns her 2 kids off on you at every chance she gets, doesn't mean I'm going to drop LO off all the time like she does. I don't care if you get to see them every second day, that doesn't mean you need to see Devin every second day as well.
Quit talking to random mothers in the stores. I guarantee you, they don't want to have a 10 minute conversation with a random stranger about their kids, your grandkids, and how they compare to each other. And NO, you may not hold their kids! I can't believe you even have the balls to ask this of a complete stranger!!

Dear FIL
I understand that you want Devin to like you as much as your other grandson likes you, but constantly getting in his face is not going to make the situation better.
Find your own fun things to do with Devin, and stop butting in. Just because his Daddy is making a certain nose to make Devin giggle, does not mean you need to be making it as well. Give him some time to play with other people, and don't always try to join in when he's happy.
Quit asking my son to do things. Yes, he knows who his Mommy is, or which toy is a block. He doesn't need to prove this to you every five seconds. Also, stop asking him to say specific words. He's getting all the knowledge he needs, he doesn't need to be drilled every time you open your mouth.
If you call his name, and he doesn't respond, don't keep calling it. He obviously wants to ignore you at this point in time. Don't keep pestering him. Yes, he will eventually look your way, but only out of annoyance. And no, no matter how many times you ask, he does not want to come and see Grandpa. If he wanted to, he would come over to you. If you left him alone long enough to realize you weren't there, that is.

Dear Old men in stores
Please stop touching Devin's face. I don't want your grubby hands all over his face. If it wasn't for the germs I'm sure are all over your hands, I would encourage Devin to bite your fingers just so you'll keep them away next time!

Dear SIL
My son is NOT to blame every time you get sick. Yes, I realize you caught a stomach bug from him twice, but that was over 6 months ago. You hardly ever see him, yet if you're in his presence for 10 minutes, I get a call the next day, asking if he's sick because you've caught something from him. Give me a break. No one else (who spends A LOT more time with him) ever ends up sick like you do. Maybe it's caused by the OTHER CHILDREN you see and look after on a daily basis!


Oh wow.
I needed that!
What a great thread!


----------



## Lyndz

Though of some more after my wholey MIL rant!!

Dear mum, I love you, bella thinks that world of you, but please, please, stop follwing behind her whilst she's walking with your arms out like she's going to fall. Please don't make such a fuss when she has to climb down the 2 steps at the back door to get into the garden. She has been walking since she was 12 months, and she mastered those steps not long after. She is nearly 19 months old and a very capable walker. When she stands at the TV stand, please don't move her away, she's not likely to just fall off the floor! 

When she's whinging, please don't say "oh does mummy not care". Yes, mummy does care, more than anyone, but i deal with her for 12 hours a day all on my own, you see her for an hour of this, so no, i'm not about to pander to every whinge/toddler strop she throws.

To strangers, please, please, for the love of god, stop touching her fucking face!!! I hated this when she was small, it's not something i tollerate any more now she's older. I don't know if you've washed your hands after going to the toilet! Argggghh!!

To my health freak friend, yes, Bella does have to occasional quaver/white chocolate button. It's hardly rat poison, just because chocolate has never touched your kids lips, doesn't mean everyone is the same, and more importantly STOP GIVING ME THAT I'M BETTER THAN YOU LOOK BECAUSE OF IT.


----------



## Snowball

I could add something quite lengthy to here but I fear the stalkers :haha:


----------



## tannembaum

Dear MIL,

FFS hiccups DO NOT HURT!!!!


----------



## MrsNovBaby

Jchihuahua said:


> hattiehippo said:
> 
> 
> Oh Rosie272 they smell so bad...this time they came Sat to Tues and apart from a quick wash in the sink didn't have a bath or a shower in all that time.....I get they're old and its an effort and when they were young people didn't wash as much but the smell is really offensive. I really feel for the people sat near them on the bus when they go home!
> 
> :shock: I just can't imagine not washing!!Click to expand...

My MIL does this too - when I went to stay she had been at BILs for a few days and got home the day before I came to stay, said that she had meant to wash her hair all week (and shower) but did not have time (WTF). She was still saying it when I left on Sunday (I got there Friday - and had managed to shower and wash my hair both days!) GROSSSSSSS :sick:


----------



## JellyBeann

Dear MIL

STOP GOING ON HOLIDAY! One holiday a year is plenty! In fact, one holiday every two or threee years is plenty! Me and DH are not here just to babysit your dog, two cats, birds, six ducks, three chickens and four guinea pigs!! When DH's dog dies you have no leverage, and we all know that is going to be in a year or so...so I'll be putting my foot down then! AND also, I am not house sitting at Christmas again, you're off having fun, and I have to sit in your house, miles from anything/anyone and be bored? NO WAY...You mucked that one up when you went on holiday (at christmas) 2 years ago A WEEK before my due date! After we told you not to...and I ended up in hospital with false labour!! 

On the topic of dogs, if I want to get a puppy for my own house I BLOODY WELL WILL...We tried to take DHs dog from your house, but he scratched the door when I went out, pulled the letterbox off, pooped on the floor, chewed LOs toys, went for my family when they came round, so stop GOING ON ABOUT IT! We are NOT taking him, he doesn't want to be in this house! Just get on with it! You have enough animals, what difference does one more dog make? If he went with us, you were going to get another dog....so stop being so selfish!!

And will you get into your skull, that I do not want to stay over at your house AT ALL I don't care if there is a spare bed, I don't want to stay at your house...EVER!


----------



## Mummyjessie

MrsNovBaby said:


> Thought this might be a good idea - after spending with weekend with MIL!
> 
> Dear MIL
> 
> LO is my baby, I will bring him up how I see fit.
> 
> Please use proper words when speaking to him - teeth are NOT toothypegs.
> 
> When you say you are going to watch him while I pack the car - do it. If you had watched him for the 2 minutes that I was at the car, he would not have climbed the stairs and fallen down.
> 
> I am a SAHM, I have time to make food from scratch - I don't feel it is a waste of time and I enjoy doing it.
> 
> Please do not slate my SIL, if you do that behind her back, you probably do the same to me.
> 
> Everyone knows how wonderful your son is, but you do have 2 other children and it is not nice to play favourites.
> 
> Please do not slate my parents - no one is perfect.
> 
> I am adopted, big deal, don't bring it into EVERY conversation.
> 
> I feel better for that xx:nope:

Fantastic!!! So many times have we all had these conversations!!
:happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Some good ones on here :D

Dear DH please actually botherwith your daughter without prompting, why do you need me to say 'Laura wants you to read her that book' etc when she clearly says 'up' and 'book' while holding her hands out to you. Dumbass.

MIL and FIL don't phone and complaint how little you see LO or asking when we're coming over. You both drive and you work 2 miles down the road - if you want to see my daughter then come here FFS!

Mum, don't bitch about me and still expect me to come over as much as before. You haven't got the bottle to apologise and admit you were wrong so don't expect me to want to see you. Don't ask if you can come pick LO up and NOT see me either, who the hell do you think you are??

Nan yes Laura is very capable of walking and doesn't need my eyes on her every single second. She's going to trip every now and then, but if you make a fuss then so will she. Let her learn.

Random strangers - she's a GIRL. G.I.R.L. - That's why she's in a pink pram with her hair bunched and a dress on - reject.


----------



## Miss_Bump

Mum

Never ever ever ever ever smack Evie on the bum again just cos she doesn't want to hug you. I don't care how gentle it was DO NOT DO IT!


----------



## MrsNovBaby

Miss_Bump said:


> Mum
> 
> Never ever ever ever ever smack Evie on the bum again just cos she doesn't want to hug you. I don't care how gentle it was DO NOT DO IT!

Bloody nora, that would upset me so much if my mum did that xx


----------



## PresqueVu

Reading this thread does make me feel mine are a tad petty but I'm only human :flower:

Dear MIL

When our little boy has screamed an entire car journey DO NOT call him a horrible little boy. You weren't even in the car, and if he's upset what else do you expect him to do?

I know you like to think that EVERYTHING he does stems from your son but actually I'VE taught him a fair amount more and he does seem to have a few traits from me already. Yes your son is an awesome dad, but he's half of this team!

Dear Mum

You have two daughters and should treat them the same. You say incredibly, incredibly hurtful things to me and expect me to be fine with it just because its always been that way? I should just ACCEPT that you love my sister more and she matters more just because thats the natural order of things and I'm so very selfish for finally questioning it?

Because you've NEVER confronted my sister about things she has done that has really, really upset you she thinks she's never upset you - and that I'm the devil incarnate when ever I do. Stop being a coward - your life would be better for it.


----------



## PepsiChic

Dear USCIS (united states citizen and immigration services),

I know how much you like to make my life difficult and so far I have followed every instruction given to me for the last 4 years, and have given you over $5000 doing it. 

And now you want me to pay $700 to renew a plastic card with my photo and name on it? not even my drivers license costs that much. 

Oh and whats with the huge long list of documents that you want from the last 3 years? I mean have you actually read through it its pretty silly. 

And one more thing, my son is not "evidence" hes my son. If he was "evidence" then im sure even men would be trying to give birth to get to live in this country and as we all know, not only are men unable to do this...even if they could they wouldnt because the pain would be *too* much. 

Thanks

your loyal british subject.


----------



## Claire788

Dear MiL.
PLease stop flouting your money, but insisting on buying twice as much as I do when we go out shopping.

Please realise your 63yrs old husband CAN survive a night without you, so you can babysit at ours, rather than have LO scream all night cos he's in a house unfamiliar.

Please stop barging me out of the way when we are out, I try to give him milk, you practically rip it out of my hand for you to do, apparently I'm incapabable of strapping him in a buggy myself, you feel the need to interfere and try and help?!! I know you mean well, but it does my fricking head in!! 

I'm sick of hearing how much like DH is is, he's half me too!


Dear Mum.
I wish you gave a shit, and bothered to ask how LO was. You didnt even ask if I flew to NYC when the hurricane was on. I didnt realise that when I moved out, you quit giving a damn.


Ahh that does feel better!


----------



## Mrs Dot

rosie272 said:


> hattiehippo said:
> 
> 
> Love this thread...
> 
> MIL,
> Tom does not love having his face stroked when he's going to sleep just becuase you did it once when he was a week old. He does need to have a change of clothes when you look after him overnight especially if he throws his tea down them.
> 
> FIL,
> You are 82 and are not going to be here when Tom is grown up. If you want him to remember anything about you then, you need to get off your arse and actually play with him rather than just hide behind the newspaper.
> 
> *Both MIL and FIL,
> Please wash when you come and stay. It is not ok nowadays to wash once a week..you both smell horrid.*
> My brother,
> Just becuase your kids are loud, obnoxious, pains in the arse doesn't mean that mine has to be and I am not being a snob by teaching him to behave differently. Also stop comparing my 20 month old's behaviour to your 9 year old's.....I expect Tom to have tantrums but your 9 yr old really should have grown out of behaving like a 2 yr old by now.
> 
> And breathe.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain - I'm soooooo close to saying something to MIL about the same 'health issue'
> I've been buying you smellies for christmas for the last 11 years for a reason woman!Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs Dot

MrsNovBaby said:


> Jchihuahua said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hattiehippo said:
> 
> 
> Oh Rosie272 they smell so bad...this time they came Sat to Tues and apart from a quick wash in the sink didn't have a bath or a shower in all that time.....I get they're old and its an effort and when they were young people didn't wash as much but the smell is really offensive. I really feel for the people sat near them on the bus when they go home!
> 
> :shock: I just can't imagine not washing!!Click to expand...
> 
> My MIL does this too - when I went to stay she had been at BILs for a few days and got home the day before I came to stay, said that she had meant to wash her hair all week (and shower) but did not have time (WTF). She was still saying it when I left on Sunday (I got there Friday - and had managed to shower and wash my hair both days!) GROSSSSSSS :sick:Click to expand...

What is it with MIL's that won't wash? If we didn't wash our lo's for a week then they'd be reporting us to social services. Stop being so MINGING and LAZY! Perhaps this might be why our lo's won't go near them for cuddles. I wouldn't cuddle her! I have to spray febreeze on the settee after she's been round ( no! I am not joking!!)


----------



## wannabewillow

Dear Mum and Dad, Please stop smoking. Mum, stop making promises you intend to keep, then change at the last minute. 

Dear neighbours, yes, I know how lucky I am to have such a wonderful OH, but he's lucky too. Please stop going on as if I don't deserve to have him because I do, and yes, he does have faults as we all do!

Dear J, I hate the fact we don't get to see each other as often as we should. I miss my besto.

World, I wish I had never gone into my chosen career. I kind of suck at it!


----------



## joeyjo

Dear everybody associated with selling our house (especially the awkward bugger buying it) - get a bloody move on! We've jumped thru' hoops dropped the price and generally met your every demand... I just want it to be sold so I can get into the new house I'm buying and stop living in limbo land from boxes. I can't really sort anything for my new baby or Xmas until I know what's happening. Grrrrr.......


----------



## proudmumgoth

ME AGAIN :) this is a great thread ha ha . . . Ok brace your selfs . . . MIL stop telling me to take charlie out to places YOU want to go he dont care about art or pubs HE IS 15 MONTHS OLD no I wont pottytrain him yet No he has no shoes HE CANT WALK YET when he walks I Will get him shoes NOT YOU MY SON I GET IT FOR HIM Luna our dog loves charlie And her barking is not her being nasty THEY ARE PLAYING HE BARKS BACK LAUGHING No I will not stop wearing Corsets cos Im a mum my looks get me work (im a model) No Its not ok to swear Thanks keep your nasty words to your self Yes he said f... The other day But he QUACKED AFTER HE MENT DUCK DONT LAUGH AND CALL HIM CLEVER you may fined it funny I dont Yes you live five mins away That dont meen you can Come over every dam day and if you do CALL FIRST AND ASK DONT CALL AND TELL ME TO PUT THE KETTLE ON Stop calling your son 20 times a day so what you just ate lunch I Just did a wee WANT ME TO CALL YOU AND TELL YOU ?


----------



## MrsNovBaby

Dear TV recording thing - stop recording the first five minutes of a programme/film and then just stopping. It is REALLY annoying.

Dear Duff Goldman - stop making such yummy looking cakes - I am on a diet don't you know.

Dear Sun - please come out today - I need to dry my nappies.


----------



## proudmumgoth

Mil stop Trying to be better than my mum at every thing its my childrens life not a DAM COMPATITION


----------



## MrsNovBaby

proudmumgoth said:


> Mil stop Trying to be better than my mum at every thing its my childrens life not a DAM COMPATITION

Could not have said it better myself xx


----------



## Kimmer

Oh I have to get in on this!

Dear mother.

I love you to death and appreciate all the help.. but honestly, my daughter will NOT get food poisoning because sometimes she picks her toy up off the floor. I will NOT wash all of her toys before she plays with them!

Just because my LO is pointing to a bright yellow jug, it doesn't mean she is thirsty! If she chews on cardboard, she is not hungry, if she tries to put her shoes on, it doesn't mean she wants to 'go for a walk with granny' etc etc!

To my MIL.

I don't like you. I never have. You're an awful mother with loads of f*cked up kids. I will NOT be taking tips from you.

Don't b*tch at me that you haven't seen your grand daughter in over a month, you have a car and are in town right near our house every day. We can't use our car. Your son had an operation, but you wouldn't remember that, you haven't seen him since!

Ad brrrreeeaatthheee!


----------



## proudmumgoth

dear mum Why are you trying to be my friend after almost a year of my sons life you have not given a shit . . . DO NOT THINK because we have a new baby you can just try rush your way back in It WONT HAPPEN


----------



## QuintinsMommy

dear father
remember when you said I need to have an abortion, then you showed up super high when your only grandbaby was born, remember when you put zero effort in his 1st birthday gift? or the time you called him ugly? good to know you are just as bad grandpa as you are a father 
thanks :D


----------



## JellyBeann

Dear DH
Learn to deal with poop...there is no way I am dealing with another babies poop and a toddler!!


----------



## hattiehippo

Stinking nasty chicken pox in my little man's throat, tongue and his lips, stop making him scream and scream in pain when he swallows or just tries to suck his dummy. :cry: 

And stop messing up his sleep so we've all been up for the past 3 nights solid. :coffee:


----------



## proudmumgoth

:) Mother in law Yes I can cook I can clean and My kids are fine So stop trying to cook and clean for your son THATS MY JOB I CAN DO EVERYTHING YOU CAN DO BETTER THAN YOU THATS WHY IM DOING A HUGE SMART ROAST DINNER AND MY ROAST POTATOES WONT BE BONE DRY AND MY CARROTS ARE FRESH Its not hard to make a pissing efort Once in a while and yes the washing machime stinks When it drains It like 20 years old I CANT ADORED A NEW ONE SO SO SORRY But stop complaining Its NOT MY FAULT


----------



## bumptobe29

OMG i so need this right now!! right here we go....

Mother, dear mother, i love you, deep down, and i know u love jayden, and i also know me n my sis r white trash to u compared to our brother, nothing i do as a mom is right to u n u just generally do my fucking head in. sometimes, i can just about tolerate u and ur large overbaring screeching ways, but other times i just want u to DO ONE and FUCK OFF!!! also, tell me where my grandmas home is so i can go see her, instead of telling her i dont carv n wont visit :(

Dad, get a backbone and stand up to mom for once in ur damned life.

son, i love you, and i know every mom will agree with me when i say JUST SLEEP GOD DAMN IT!! what logic is there in crying when ur tired, just shh, n sleep! easy peasey when u get the hang of it! 

hubby, ur doing my head in, i do everything n all u ever want is sex even when ive had many full blown long conversations with u about how much i hate my body since i had our gorgeous son, so u can do one as well, if u want sex so much, id rather u found a whore than bug me every 2 seconds n make me feel even more shit for not giving in. pile on the pressure much? i squeezed out ur son ffs BE GRATEFUL!!

landlord, ur shite, go to hell

brother, how dare u say my house is a shite hole. its never "dirty" just messy with bloody toys as i have a one year old. do everyone a favour n get a life, n stop being such a pathetic lil 25 yr old mommies boy who still lives at home n has NOOOO IDEA what life in the real world is like!! grow the fuck up.

EVERYONE that says my son shudnt b walking so much, megaly do one!! he loves walking, is seriously sooo good for his age n if he wants to get out of the pram n walk 2 miles who am i to stop him?!?! its not "cruel" he WANTS to do it and is perfectly able, if he didnt want to he wud get back in his stroller like he always does when hes tired!!



omg i feel so much better now!! the packet of cookies im munching is helping too tho  x


----------



## tannembaum

MIL,

SERIOUSLY!!!!!

I know you're trying to be helpful but when you've been told for the past 3 years not to do something.....DON'T!!!

Stop doing my bloody washing! I have come home from spending the weekend at my mums to find a washing machine full of our clothes and a bucket full of wet clothes that have just been left in the kitchen!! Half of these things shouldn't have even been washed and are possibly buggered now and the things that did need washing now need to be washed AGAIN as they are wet and smelly from not being dryed!!!!


----------



## MrsNovBaby

tannembaum said:


> MIL,
> 
> SERIOUSLY!!!!!
> 
> I know you're trying to be helpful but when you've been told for the past 3 years not to do something.....DON'T!!!
> 
> Stop doing my bloody washing! I have come home from spending the weekend at my mums to find a washing machine full of our clothes and a bucket full of wet clothes that have just been left in the kitchen!! Half of these things shouldn't have even been washed and are possibly buggered now and the things that did need washing now need to be washed AGAIN as they are wet and smelly from not being dryed!!!!

Yuk! My Mum INSISTS on tumble drying everything - we say no - so she does it when we are out and shrinks everything!


----------



## Abz1982

MIL, You need to realise that if you feel the need to constantly supervise your 35 yr old son who has just come out of prison and is living with you, you clearly do NOT trust him, do not tell me that you do! Also note that LO will NOT be going to stay with you whilst he is there. 

Stop buying stuff for LO!! Especially toys that have fur and cannot be washed and come from the second hand shop - god knows what's on there and I cant wash it!! 
Stop feeing her fried foods!
Stop being such a prude about letting her use the travel potty in public - if your discreet what the problem! 
STOP STOP STOP babying your sons!!!! They are nearly 30 and as far as I am aware can shit shave and shower themselves. 
What is so wrong with my cooking that you seem to rate the local Fish and chipper and Indian above it? You said to OH you have 'issues' with other folk preparing food............and then you go there...... seriously?!?!?!
Buying a bra that fits will NOT make your boobs bigger!!! It will just stop you having 4 boobs!
Stop giving LO sweets every day you have her. 
Please start arriving at either 7pm or 9pm, you arrive at 8pm when LO is about to go to bed and then she wont sleep and is awake till gone 11 - then you let her sleep till 9am.......I have to live with the consequences the rest of the week. 
How, despite LO having nice clothes, do you always manage to dress her to look like she just got pulled out a clothing bin! 
Why do you dress like you just fell out a clothing bin. 
You cannot wear Crocs all year round, in all weathers, with all clothes.
Why do you only own 2 changes of clothes? 
Please stop getting LO to call poop 'toilet'. a toilet is what you poop in, and even then, please call it a LOO!
Please stop doing my laundry because you are bored.............you used an entire bottle of fabric softner (21 washes) in 2 days and I had to rewash it all!!!!! 
Please do not sleep naked on my sofa bed!!!! 
When you stay at my parents with LO so my mum can see her, don't then take her out for the day so that my mum only sees her when she is hungry and sleepy!!!!!!
My mother might not see your crazy, but I do. 
And yes, I will have another child, and it will be great as YOU will not have to look after them and so I will not have a lodger in my house 3 nights a week!!!!!!


----------



## Abz1982

MrsNovBaby said:



> tannembaum said:
> 
> 
> MIL,
> 
> SERIOUSLY!!!!!
> 
> I know you're trying to be helpful but when you've been told for the past 3 years not to do something.....DON'T!!!
> 
> Stop doing my bloody washing! I have come home from spending the weekend at my mums to find a washing machine full of our clothes and a bucket full of wet clothes that have just been left in the kitchen!! Half of these things shouldn't have even been washed and are possibly buggered now and the things that did need washing now need to be washed AGAIN as they are wet and smelly from not being dryed!!!!
> 
> Yuk! My Mum INSISTS on tumble drying everything - we say no - so she does it when we are out and shrinks everything!Click to expand...

Take the fuse out the plug.........I had to do that once to stop MIL!!


----------



## tannembaum

Sorry but the naked sleeping comment made me laugh!!

Glad I'm not the only one that has issues with other people washing clothes!


----------



## Helabela

dear mum,

Dont offer to have Sophie for the day but expect me to pay you £20!! Ok id give you money to cover her food but £20? to look after your own granddaughter? are you frickin kidding me????


----------



## Helabela

dear MIL

while i appreiciate you taking care of Sophie for the weekend whilst we go away for hubbys birthday, i dont need you to wash Sophies clothes when i already told you she just got over a bad rash when we change washing powder, didnt you think it wouldnt happen again from the washing powder you use???


----------



## JellyBeann

Dear DH

I know you work hard, but it would be nice if on your nights and days off, you didn't just sit around playing xbox! You can get away from your work, I can't...I would like a little hand with the housework sometimes!


----------



## puppycat

Nan don't ask me if Laura has had lunch at 4pm, of course I have fed her, what do you think??????


----------



## Seity

Dear 'friend',
I'm glad you seem to think that 'being strict' about sleeping somehow magically made your children able to sleep the night without needing to wake for food and that my getting up multiple times a night to feed my son is a 'parenting style choice' because babies don't need food at night after 6 months, but you are wrong! 
I'm quite certain that some babies don't need to eat at night at that point just as much as I'm certain that my son, at 18 months, abso-fucking-lutely does need to eat at night.
He doesn't wake from habit, he only wakes when hungry. He drinks a full bottle and then goes right back to sleep. I can't force him to eat more before bed to make him sleep longer, he'll simply puke it back up and then none of us will get a good night's sleep as we will have to change him and the bedding, not to mention calm a baby who's upset that he was sick. Not every child has a giant stomach. In the same way that not every adult can eat the same amount of food. He has a high metabolism, it's genetic from both sides of the family. Factor that in and he needs to eat more frequently, day and night. Yes, I did try formula when he was under 1, but it didn't make a lick of difference to his sleep and I prefer to give him breast milk when I can anyway, even if it is easier to digest and therefore more likely for him to need to wake at night hungry. I don't consider the choice to give formula 'being strict' about sleeping. I can offer him water in the middle of the night until it's coming out his ears, but that won't solve the problem that he's hungry and he knows it, so refuses the water because it won't satisfy him. He's on the .3rd percentile for weight, so yeah, I'm not about to let him starve at night yet. Some babies do, in fact, need to eat at night - even at 18 months.
If I thought something as simple as 'being strict' would have worked, I assure you I would not have suffered this past 1.5 years of massive sleep deprivation that has left me rather traumatized to the whole baby experience. I'm not a masochist, thank you very much.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Some of these are shocking! Helabela I can't believe your mum asked for £20 to look after LO!

Seity I agree with you so much, if I was hungry and someone offered me a drink of water instead of food I would not be amused so why do sooo many people think that's ok for a baby/child?

Honestly there were a lot of things I could not say out loud this last few days as the ILs were staying, I haven't time to write them all down! But step FIL - if you imitate and mock my daughter crying or asking for mummy one more time I am going to lose my rag spectacularly!


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

To my in-laws.

Alex's birthday party is from 1pm to 3pm on Saturday. I clearly wrote the timings on the invitation to let you know. I really do not need you going into a silly huff because I've said no to you all coming over earlier in the day. It's our son's first birthday, and apart from wanting to have some quality time alone with him ourselves, you lot would absolutely do our heads in if OH and I had to entertain you all for ages even before all the other guests arrived! Why does there always have to be an issue with you lot? Why can't you just want to come when bloody invited, you've always got to push for more?!

That is all, for now.

Laura


----------



## fluffpuffin

FIL, please stop questioning everything i do. It gets on my nerves. Yes, of course Isla will have her socks ans shoes put on when we go out. Also please stop asking every time I see you whether Isla had her nap or her lunch. I know perfectly well how to look after my daughter. Also can you not give her juice all the tike. i told you it is bad for her teeth. Yes of course she likes it but that isn't the point. And yes I don't mind Isla having the odd chocolate button, but only occasionally, not every day.

PIL please don't fuss so much when Isla has a fall or a knock. You're making a drama out of nothing. Half thw time she doesn't even notice herself or calms down much quicker without the fuss.

Hubby, please let Isla explore on her own more. she is confident going up and down the slide on the playground with minimal support. She doesnt need to have her hand held all the time.


----------



## Odd Socks

bella,

i got you a baby doll so you might understand what a baby is come december. please understand though that while sticking your finger in its eye & laughing manically is pretty damn hilarious, i probably won't find it quite as funny if you attempt to do the same thing with your little brother or sister...!

xx


----------



## laura6914

i LOVE this thread. :thumbup:

MIL, do not attempt to cuddle and kiss my son when im trying to teach him right from wrong. He is crying because he doesnt like the word NO, not cause he is in pain. 
Also when you say you are going to keep an eye on him, please do that instead of sitting on your arse watching T.V while he has snook into the kitchen and playing with a bottle of bleach. 
Also please hoover your carpet once in a while, my son picking god knows what up off your floor and attempting to eat it isnt very healthy. 
Stop being lazy and relying on your son for lifts everywhere when he works 10 hours a day 6 days a week and all you do is sit on your back side claiming benefits your clearly not entitled to. 
Grow up and stop sulking if we dont invite you somewhere. 
When my parents come to see my son after not seeing him for months due to living so far away and we tell you you cant come round as its their quality time with him, dont pretend you forgot and turn up unannounced. Next time i will throw you straight out. 

I would be here all day so going to quit now. lol. 

xx


----------



## tannembaum

Odd socks - sorry I had to laugh...lo does the same thing but she also likes doing it to me too!


----------



## MrsVenn

Dad, for the hundreth time, DO NOT CALL after 7:30pm!! I am now always unplugging the phone whenever Molly is asleep. 

Mum, stop telling me what to do, my child, my rules. If I want to fuss when you're standing on the edge of the road holding my daughter, I can. You were one of the most paranoid mothers, please stop living through my child and re-doing your parenting. Oh and stop checking up on Molly!!! She's fine! Am I completely incompetent or something?!


----------



## laura6914

MrsVenn said:


> Dad, for the hundreth time, DO NOT CALL after 7:30pm!! I am now always unplugging the phone whenever Molly is asleep.

Oh im using this one to. :thumbup:


----------



## diz

These are great! O.K, hears mine...

Dear FIL, Please do not say racial abuse in front of my boy. I do not have an issue with any race or religion, neither does your son and neither will your grandson. Just because you feel that everything wrong with our society is the 'pakies' or 'blacks' fault i do not and I will be having a conversation with you about this the next time you even hint at anything racially derogatory in the presence of my son. 

Dear FIL if i choose to have a third child i would appreciate it if you could not say anything at all rather then 'oh my god, what are you going to do now?' Which is what you said when your son told you i was pregnant with number 2. We love our children, we can afford to raise them our selves, we are educated, honest, good willed people in our early 30s... why is it an issue if we want to bring another child into our lives..?

Dear MIl.... No he won't choke on that tomato. Yes i know the concept of baby led weaning doesn't sit right with you and i appreciate that. However you had your turn to bring up your children and this is my turn to bring up mine. My son is 2...honestly he won't choke on that tomato!

MIL please stop hovering over him whilst he is eating. It puts him off his food if you are CONSTANTLY cleaning his hands and face. he will get a bit messy. Its o.k. We'll just wipe him up when he's finished eating. Yes he can use a spoon all by him self - please stop stuffing cereal down his gob - he can do it!


----------



## MrsNovBaby

Mum - Stop crying FFS! I know we are moving to Canada but you moved to Spain 10 years ago and only see LO 2 x a year anyway. Saying 'what am I going to do without him' means nothing! When you do see us you say how DH is not good enough for me and interfere with how I run my house. I am 38 and we have been together 7 years - get over it, I am a big girl now. I have managed very well without your help since DH had been in Afghan so i won't miss you when I am in Canada and I will have DH with me ALL the time.

Rant over .... for the time being 

LOL Just realised I am 39!


----------



## proudmumgoth

ME AGAIN HA HA i must stay away from now . . . ok here goes Mum realy dont call me just to check on danni We have a son Aswell you know . . . his name is CHARLIE do not forgett him. mil stop telling me how to raise them You did a shit job with yours and thats not my fault stop trying to make it right with mine. Danni does have a dummy it gives my boob a rest is that ok with you or do you want my boob to bleed ... Charlie DOES NOT NEED A BATH AFTER EVERYMEAL he is not that dirty he baths at night before story time. . .


----------



## pinktaffy

good thread.

dear sil, please dont compare my child to other babys there all dif and plz dont compare her to a child 6 months older than her and make out my lo isnt clever cos she cant jump yet grr.

feel better now lol.


----------



## Racheldigger

This seems a bit petty compared with everyone else's griefs, but...

Mother-in-law, I know 'al dente' is a foreign expression, but vegetables should not be a yellowish-grey colour, nor should they be mashable with a dinner fork!


----------



## MrsNovBaby

Racheldigger said:


> This seems a bit petty compared with everyone else's griefs, but...
> 
> Mother-in-law, I know 'al dente' is a foreign expression, but vegetables should not be a yellowish-grey colour, nor should they be mashable with a dinner fork!

My brother asked if LO could have a burger today when we were out, err no!
No chips either. He is quite happy with a breadstick and a yogurt for his snack :dohh:


----------



## Cassie.

OHs friends- Do not tell me over FB that I am controlling, OH doesn't think so, so keep your opinions to yourselves. Just cause he's grown up and doesn't always want to go out and play anymore, get over it. Maybe you could grow up yourselves.

OH- Cook food for the time specified and preheat the damn oven. I'm fed up of finding food cold in the middle and having to put it all back in. I may as well do it myself in the first place. And eating yours uncooked because you're so stubborn is plain stupid. I'm not being melodramatic, I just don't want food poisoning. And stop expecting sympathy when you spend the next day moaning of a 'dodgy stomach'. Also stop putting some crap on TV, then doing something else, not watching it and moaning when I turn it over. :growlmad: 

Sister- Stop moaning about how horrible our cousin is, he's only 11 so most things he comes out with he's picked up from school. You were a terror at that age, leave him alone. Also stop speaking rudely to and about our Nan, she's done so much for you, including having you a flat built that you deemed too small and wouldn't live in :nope: Drop the sarcastic attitude, you're not 13 anymore.

All I have for now ><


----------



## MrsNovBaby

Oh brother, if we watched a programme yesterday, I do not want to watch it again today. You are at my house, give me the tv controls. Don't tut when I ask you to turn down the TV at 9pm and LO is wound up, his bed time is normally 7pm and we have quiet time before that. He is 10 months old, and does not stay up late at the weekends. We try to keep a routine. 

Probably more tomorrow - but he goes home at 2pm!


----------



## Racheldigger

To everyone who has bought LO copies of books like 'Can't You Sleep, Little Bear?', 'Lion' and 'Owl Babies' - thank you very much, LO didn't even have the CONCEPT of being afraid of the dark till she read these books, and now she talks about it all the time!


----------



## Odd Socks

Dear OH,

You've been an a foul mood all weekend, it's really been not much fun. So don't expect to get any tonight.

xx


----------



## proudmumgoth

Mil bil STOP saying the washing is gray its not And yes charlie Is clean he smelt of dog because they chase play around the flat . . . YES he has dog hair on his hand WE HAVE A DOG No the dog wont give him fleas no she is not a stupid dog stop SHOUTING AT HER and if you 'need' to shout at her dont swear Iv told you before I dont care if you swear JUST DONT SWEAR INFROUNT OF CHARLIE I know he picked the word shit up off you so Thank you so much eor that


----------



## MrsNovBaby

Dear Brother - Do not ever be racist, especially in front of LO. I do not want him to grow up like you. I am pleased that we are moving so far away that you won't be able to come a visit whenever you want. By the way, your girlfriend has been sending me messages on FB dissing you, that is why I blocked her. If you want I will send you one of her ramblings.

LO has a name, stop calling him baby and then being upset and shouting when he does not turn to you. He knows his name, use it! 

I have to say that I DID say these things out loud, apart from the bit about his GF.

Rant over xx


----------



## candy3

Dear MIL

Stop finding silly excuses to phone or visit me then start talking about your children, they are 33 and 35 ffs, sil and I are not out to take advantage of your boys and there is room in their lives for both families :witch:

Oh and a 3 year old should not be eating a full packet of cookies at 8pm _(another surprise visit at an inappropriate time) _you really shouldn't have shouted at your husband like that :nope:


I like this thread!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsNovBaby

Oh gosh - me again.

Dear MIL, We know that it is going to be strange for LO when DH gets back from Afghan, but don't start telling me how LO will react and how DH will react to that. Me, DH and LO are going to take each day at a time. We will cross bridges when we need to. You have not spoken to DH for 5 months, and have only sent him 2 eblueys, I send him that many a week and we try to talk each week. When I say that you should not buy LO presents because we are being posted abroad and can only take a small amount with us, I mean it. We will take the toys that he likes to most and buy new toys when we have moved.


----------



## Lulu

Oh man I could have a field day here!! Let's start with the main offender;

Dear MIL - I appreciate that you have 2 children but they were babies 50 and 40 years ago. I will not necessarily take your advice seriously - did you really think I would potty train my son at 3 months old just because you apparently did. My son would have hated being held over a potty after every feed until he'd wee'd or poo'd. Some days he didn't poo, what would I have done then? Held him over the potty all day - sorry I have a life and I wanted to spend time playing with my baby!!

Please talk to my son normally, it is possible to look after him without getting him massively over excited. I then have a very hyper and exhausted child to deal with at bedtime - it's never a good combination.

I'm actually a pretty good mum, you may not agree with all of our parenting choices but they are just that - OUR choices. 

Dear SIL - how dare you pass judgement on how I parent my child when, at age 50, you have never been pregnant and have only looked after our LO about 4 times for a maximum of 2 hours! Breastfeeding didn't work for us but that doesn't mean I was happy about that, you passing judgement on a FB comment about me having one drink and curry when he was a baby did not need to be responded to with 'Good job you're not breastfeeding' you insensitive cow. Only seeing LO once a week is not the end of the world, it's more than I'd prefer to be honest. Stop being so damn childish, you have now lived longer than my mum did, she never got to meet her fantastic grandson so be grateful that you can see him at all.

To both MIL & SIL - if me or DH say that LO isn't to have 'x,y or z' please have the decency to respect us as LO's parents. To completely disregard what we say is incredibly rude and very disrespectful.

To DH - grow a backbone and stand up to your mum and your sister. I'm your wife for god's sake, your sister was a big factor in me developing PND, so I'd appreciate a bit of support.

Wow! I didn't expect to write as much as I did, feel much calmer now.


----------



## Abz1982

Dear mum, please do not make out to the consultant that this is THE only chance to have your back op and that you are desperate for it etc, then be all nonchalant when your Blood Ox comes back so low its BELOW what mime was after losing 2.6ltires of blood. Then, then after being told to take your meds and try to get your blood oxygen up, go and buy fuckign cigarettes!!!! 

You now have NO right to go on about how stiff and sore you are and how you shouldn't be walking and the world owes you, or act all sad that you might not see emma all grown up, especially after you lie in bed all day, then get up, smoke a fag, smoke a joint and more fags, just drink coffee, maybe eat some sweeties or something like that, then complain about all the food dad cooks(yes its funky and he has a bixarre balsamic vinegar obsession, but for years you fed me HAMWICHES that were burnt! and various other burnt over cooked food). You only married dad because he was on a job where EVERYTHING was on expenses and you got a nanny (and cos you were all possibly stoned as I mean, Who gets marrie din Amsterdam on a barge in JEANS!) - it was the 80's times change, dad now wants you to pay half the bills? What, after you have taken and wasted 1k of his month every month for the last 29 odd years................can you hear that, listen VERY closely....................the world smallest violin is playing, just for you.


----------



## angel2010

Dear mil,
Stop trying to undermine me!!!!! I do not need your help raising my son, keyword *MY*! For the record, I can't fuc*ing stand you and although it is a very strong word, might go so far as to say I fuc*ing hate you! Feel lucky that I love your son, because he is the only reason I tolerate you at all! And in the words of Pepsichic, "how about no and fuc* off!"!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## JellyBeann

Dear DHs ex

I understand if you were desperate to have a child that you used your boyfriend, telling him you were allergic to latex and that you were taking the pill, even though you lied, I understand the longing to have a child, I do...BUT If you are going to use a man for a child, without him knowing, then finish with him and say you don't want anything to do with him, and then refuse to let him see his child and still get the CSA on his back to pay money for this child is out of order. 

And making snide comments when you walk past me in town is just so childish...you are honestly pathetic, and when your son asks who his dad is in the future I hope to God you tell him and let him find his Dad, because his dad is amazing! And if we ever find enough money to do it, we will be taking you to court for access...as much as we can get too! 

-----------------------------------------------------------------

I honestly think the system for CSA is so wrong sometimes, I mean, DH doesn't mind paying for his son, but the amount they are asking for is ridiculous...If he saw his son, it might be different, We need to have cases assessed really! But the only time he has seen him is when his ex's mother paraded him in front of DH one day when he was working by her house, screaming at him and saying..."this is the only time you will get to see your son" 

DHs boss called the housing association and they rang her up saying if she didn't shut up she'd be evicted from her house, it was that bad!!


----------



## MrsNovBaby

JellyBeann said:


> Dear DHs ex
> 
> I understand if you were desperate to have a child that you used your boyfriend, telling him you were allergic to latex and that you were taking the pill, even though you lied, I understand the longing to have a child, I do...BUT If you are going to use a man for a child, without him knowing, then finish with him and say you don't want anything to do with him, and then refuse to let him see his child and still get the CSA on his back to pay money for this child is out of order.
> 
> And making snide comments when you walk past me in town is just so childish...you are honestly pathetic, and when your son asks who his dad is in the future I hope to God you tell him and let him find his Dad, because his dad is amazing! And if we ever find enough money to do it, we will be taking you to court for access...as much as we can get too!
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I honestly think the system for CSA is so wrong sometimes, I mean, DH doesn't mind paying for his son, but the amount they are asking for is ridiculous...If he saw his son, it might be different, We need to have cases assessed really! But the only time he has seen him is when his ex's mother paraded him in front of DH one day when he was working by her house, screaming at him and saying..."this is the only time you will get to see your son"
> 
> DHs boss called the housing association and they rang her up saying if she didn't shut up she'd be evicted from her house, it was that bad!!

:hugs:


----------



## Seity

Dear son, it's bad enough I have to freeze with the covers half off every morning while you breastfeed, but having you poke, prod, stab, pinch and grab my eyes, nose, mouth, throat, armpits and nipples as well for over an hour is just cruel torture. I'd much rather be dozing then fending off your little hands from instilling pain in some very sensitive areas of my body. Having you scream in my ear upon popping off the breast because you were still hungry and wanted a bottle of milk was just adding insult to injury.
If you would like to continue to have access to the boobs in the morning for the next few months/years, I highly recommend you cease with the negative behavior. Thanks!


----------



## lady_p

:


----------



## MrsVenn

Dear SS, please stop moaning that you have no money yet post on FB all about your trips away, hair cuts, Sky movies etc. Try being in our shoes, not scrounge and actually work for your money.

Dear friend, you're so self absorbed and up you're own arse it's unreal. I think this is the end of our 'friendship' Please stop boasting like you're the queen bee, just because your OH makes you think the sun shines out of your arse. In fact you just come across as shallow, materialistic and a bit of an idiot really.


----------



## ellie

Dear so called OH,

Please stop moaning about: 
- how tired and energy-less you are
- how busy you are
- how you never get to do anything you want to do 
- how you never see me 

Particularly when, I am the one who has to get our son to sleep, you then sit on your arse on the computer for hours and I have to come down and clean up around you, cook tea for YOU for the next day, sort out all of my work stuff, sort out all of LO's stuff/pack his nappy bag, get his clothes out etc, do the washing, put the washing away, do the online shopping, put the shopping away, put LO's toys away, and do work because I have deadlines. 
If you could be bothered to put your sodding laptop away and do any of it, you might have a chance of seeing me for more than 2 minutes a day, and of me actually speaking to you.
And if you are in the room with your son, kindly pay some attention to him and spend time with him instead of staring at your laptop or reading the paper, and making out that "its good to leave him to play alone to encourage his imagination". It's also good to actually talk to and play with your son, you idiot.

Also, if you did any of that, you might have more chance of me being in a better mood with you and less chance of me cracking and smothering you with a pillow, then shoving your laptop up your lazy arse. Or the other way around, haven't yet decided which.

Can you also stop acting like a stroppy teenager when I say I didn't know you were doing something of an evening/weekend - you're 40, fgs ...

Thank you.

Feel a bit better now... :)


----------



## ellie

Oh and P.S. I also include in that your moaning about how messy/ dirty the house is. I am not giving up sleep entirely in order to do anything about that. Feel free to do something about it yourself, after all it is your house as well.


Oh and to MIL. Kindly shut up your 'helpful' comments about how much my son 'comes on' when I am not in work and 'spend time with him', how you 'dont know why mothers have to work' etc etc etc. This does not help anyone and you could better redirect your energy to something else than flapping your mouth about things without engaging your brain. Oh, and stop very pointedly saying that there will never be any more babies in the family and getting rid of all his baby toys. Yes I know your son is a lazy arse and given what I've said above it doesnt make me immediately want to have more children with him, but I do not like your presumption that I won't ever have any more. So stop it before I throw something at you. Thank you.


----------



## hattiehippo

To one of mummy friends...I understand that you do not agree with sendign your child to nursery but the fact that I work 2 days and send mine does not make me a bad parent and does not mean that you child is so much better than mine. Tom does not snatch things just because he goes to nursery, he's 21 months and very strong willed, that's why he snatches things. Yes he caught chicken pox at nursery but considering its most infectious before the spots come out, your precious child could easily catch it at swimming lessons or all the toddler groups you take her too.

And Breathe....


----------



## rubywoo77

Dear __________

I know my daughter can be boisterous at times, she is 2, she also has the odd temper tantrum, she is 2, She also has to be reminded very occasionally to "share" her toys and not snatch things, she is two. The situation is not helped by your bugger of a 7 year old who is 4 times the size of her constantly pulling at her hair, hiding her toys, making faces at her, showing her toys or items that he clearly has no intention of letting her share and then laughing hysterically when she has a meltdown. My child is not by any stretch of the imagination "spoilt" or a "little witch", she is however, given guidance and I try very hard to instill good manners in her, bearing in mind SHE IS ONLY 2!

Instead of making faces or bitchy comments about my child maybe it would help the situation if you actually taught your 7 year old some manners and explained to him that it isn't very "kind" to do the things he is doing. I don't like our children spending time together and if you weren't related to me I would avoid you altogether. 

ps: everyone else, it isn't cute or funny when said child does this, it isn't teasing and if you all weren't so bloody deluded I would actually make an effort to tell all of you that, but you are and I have known you all long enough to pick my battles.


----------



## rubywoo77

I can't stop... 

Dear FIL: I love that you love my daughter, I get that she is very special to you, I understand that you want to see her all the time. But must you come round every friggin day since she has been born, like every single freaking day, thats a lot of days in the 2 years she has been with us. Also on the days you don't come round you expect her to be brought round to your house. This pisses me off a lot as sometimes, just sometimes DH and I would like some time alone together with our daughter. Time and space as a family unit of our own.

Dear MIL,
it might come as a surprise to you, but everything positive my daughter does is not the direct result of a) you b) your daughter c) anyone but me. I spend a lot of time with my daughter and beleive it or not she may have picked up a lot of her good habits from me. Stop making comments about how active you're daughter was when she was 6/7 months pregnant and how little weight she gained, how beautiful and glowing she was and then look pointedly at me. I had pre eclampsia and had the most unbelievably stressful pregnancy mainly because we had the misfortune to be living with you. Your daughter is not perfect, neither are you. 

Also I have seen the pics, she was just as big as any other pregnant lady and back then sported a monobrow and mustache, so take those rose tinted specs off and stopping BSing me and subtley putting me down every opportunity you get.

My daughter has not stolen my looks, you're grandsons are not DH's "adopted sons",he is very fulfilled and totally in love with his daughter actually. Stop looking at him with pity because according you I will never give him a son, my daughter is not "dark skinned" because I didn't drink enough milk (hello? have you had a look at your family including my lovely tall, dark and handsome hubby).


----------



## jamiesmammy2b

Oh my I LOVE this thread!!
Dear Mam
Please stop using every opportunity to criticize my parenting!! Do not put me down in front of other people, telling them the mistakes i have made! I am a first time mum and i have had to learn new things! You have no right to lecture me as lets face it you were a sh*t mother. You used to lie in bed and leave my dad to sort us out after his 12 hour night shifts! At the age of 5 years old you used to leave me in the house alone while you went to bingo!! I am and always will be a better mother than you!!
I know you regret the way you were when I was younger but please stop using MY son as a second chance, He is my child and I will bring him up the way i see best!
When I tell you not to do something please do not make me repeat myself, don't not shove sausage rolls now his neck late a night, especially when I have specifically told you not to give him anything to eat as he has been sickly!!
Stop effin comparing his behaviour with you to his behaviour with me, I am his mother and I do not let him get away with half the stuff i know you do! He does not prefer you to me, you are just a novelty as he sees me everyday!!!!!!!
I may not have said it but it really Pi**ed me off when you said me being pregnant was a gift to YOU from my dead brother! Believe me it was not!! 
Dear MIL
Just so you know i will never forgive you for giving my child a bottle of milk behind my back when i was struggling to BF! You knew how hard i was trying and you knew how bad i felt! You cant use the excuse of wanting to give me a break as i told you to call me back if he was hungry, i was only 2 minutes up the road!! The only reason i found out you had given him a bottle was because i rang you panicking when he had projectile vomited when we were shopping!!
I also will never forgive you for giving him chocolate at 3 months old...how thick are you? You now your not supposed to give a baby anything until 6 months never mind chocolate! I hate that you generally feed him sh*t , believe me cake and custard is not a meal!! 
Will you keep your effin dogs out of my sons face, i don't know how many times ive told you i do not like them licking his face, he may be one now but it is still not acceptable!!
Also letting him play with the stones that your dogs pi** on is disgusting not funny!! 
The reason i always seem to be at the gym when you invite us over for Sunday lunch is because i really hate eating at yours and finding dog hairs in my food!! 
Dear DH
Lately you are Pi**ing me off most of all, I'm sick of your stupid jokes at my weight! You make me feel like sh*t, especially when you called me a fat c**t, i know i said i wanted to forget it and that i forgave you but that along with other things has made me question whether your the person i want to continue to spend my life with!
Stop shouting at our son and telling him off for stupid things, stop swearing in front of him and stop trying to deliberately make him cry...its not a joke, its bullying!! 
When you finish work and on a weekend you should be using the time off to spend time with your son...NOT having time to yourself and relaxing because 'you deserve it' ! I may work less hours than you but my time off is spent with our son and cleaning our house!
Thank you that is all
I feel so much better!!


----------



## MrsNovBaby

Dear MIL 

Thank you for your help this week - but you really do need to shower more than once a week! And when you come downstairs first thing in the morning put on some undies if you are going to sit with your legs apart on the sofa.

Thanks Me xx


----------



## Raven24

MrsNovBaby said:


> Dear MIL
> 
> Thank you for your help this week - but you really do need to shower more than once a week! And when you come downstairs first thing in the morning put on some undies if you are going to sit with your legs apart on the sofa.
> 
> Thanks Me xx

:haha: i nearly wet myself laughing at the last bit


----------



## angel2010

MrsNovBaby said:


> Dear MIL
> 
> Thank you for your help this week - but you really do need to shower more than once a week! And when you come downstairs first thing in the morning put on some undies if you are going to sit with your legs apart on the sofa.
> 
> Thanks Me xx

:sick: Unshowered open vag


----------



## neadyda

Here goes....

Dear MIL
When LO is saying 'mumma' over and over again DONT try and get him to say 'nanny' he is quite happy asking after me!!!!
When he starts crying in the car when me and his dad are bringing the shopping into the flat while you watch him dont say 'Oh has mummy and daddy left you!!' WTF! 
Dont make out you are better cook them me! Your mash potato and veg was more like gravy soup! and you wonder why LO wouldnt eat it! your own son hates your cooking, he told me he hadnt had decent food until he met me! :haha:
AND NO HE IS NOT YOUR LITTLE MAN OR YOUR BABY HE IS MINE!!!!

Oh and also LO has a little bruise like mark on the bridge of his nose (been there since birth!) MIL DONT YOU DARE SAY HAS MUMMY BEEN HITTING YOU WHEN NOTICED IT!!!!!!!!! Oh and if he starts moaning/crying cos he is hungry give me a f***ing minute to go and and get him some food. DONT SAY IS MUMMY NOT FEEDING YOU!!! 

I wish i could stand up to her!

FIL 
dont moan you dont see LO enough! You see him at least once a week when my family are miles away and are lucky to see him once a month! THEY DONT MOAN ABOUT IT!!

Sorry i really needed that. they bring me down :cry:


----------



## tannembaum

Mil and bil -
Why cant oh spend time with lo by himself!!
It makes me so sad for him but he'll never tell you how he feels.
We've been living here since February and I don't think oh has spent any quality time with lo as both of you tag along with them
wherever they go!


----------



## Ang1873

dear MIL (there are alot of MILs on this thread!)

it was MY daughter's first birthday party yesterday not yours, don't come in and take over, don't take my daughter 'for a cuddle' when i'm blatently opening presents with her. yes it was helpful of you to sort the food but don't get all the credit for it and act like you were forced to.

stop buying her crappy shoes with no support and expect me to put them on her, ever wondered why you've never seen any of them?

don't you dare beg us to come stay when LO one was 6 weeks old even though i wasn't ready and then when we get there say 'did mummy and daddy make you stay in that car seat too long' rage rage rage (ive been holding that in a while!)

oh i could go on and on!

i may come back with more!!!

and also, dear mum - she will walk when she is ready, a year is still early. just because i walked at 9 months does not mean she will. and stop giving me stupid advice like 'remember to teach her words'...............really mum? i just put her infront of the tv all day and don't talk to her i thought that's all you did with babies?!!!

i'll stop there!


----------



## OmarsMum

Dear MIL, 

There are protests at hometown, we can't risk visiting, the army is all over the place, people are dying randomly everyday, I will not go through this risk for you to see Omar. 

We invited you several times to visit & we're paying. Your "kids" back home who lives with you are 48 & 39 so they don't really need supervision. 

You didn't attend our wedding 4 years back as your "kids" didn't want to come with you, you didn't visit after your grandson was born. I know you saw him only twice, but now it's your turn to visit


----------



## moomoo

Dear grandad - you do realise you have grandchildren right? Or have you forgotten? Just like you forgot you had children when we were growing up no doubt.

You won't be coming to DS birthday as you've only seen him twice since his last which is fucking shocking IMO... 

Anyway, your loss!!


----------



## JellyBeann

Dear ________

Yes I still BF my son, and he is nearly 2...so what? I am preparing a fact sheet on benefits of BF past 2, so be ready to read some good old fashioned information and research on the matter!

ETA

Dear ____________

If you decide to hide any part of my dinner from me next Sunday, or change my face book status to something I do not want on there next Sunday, I will stab you with a fork, and shove the phone where the sun doesn't shine...it is not funny, you are 25 years old, not 15...grow up!!


----------



## mummydeb

to my sister 

please dont talk to my dd like she has special needs she does not and when u do she and i dont understand you if u spoke normal she would seen as she talks very well, also please dont tell me my hands will be full when shes a teen just because youve seen her tantrum a few times shes way better behaved than most.

to everyone including random strangers in the street..
yes my dd does still sometimes have a dummy i have no problem with this why should you? she is not your child she talks very well and has for ages even long words that some children at school could not say, why should i be made to feel like a rubbish mum just because you cant keep your opionions to yourselfs 
also yes she sometimes does still have a pram rarely but she has only just turned 3 just because she is tall does not me she needs a rest some times.

also to the random stranger who told me to bribe my daughter with a lolly when she was 2 cause of a tantrum about being in her pram how about NO why would i bribe my child instead how about i stick that lolly where the sun dont shine! (thats been brewing for a while) lol


----------



## minichicky

this is just what I wont to post on facebook but held back!

need to snap out of this and remember I AM a good person, I DO know what if we get treated differently then its their loss at the end of the day. I cant keep letting people make me feel like this. 

aimed at all the inlaws!!! SD came home with £2, Isaac nothing, SD gets sweets bought every week, Isaac nothing. MIL has two days of work, does she want to come spend time with him? no


----------



## mummydeb

dear OH 

sometimes i really want to punch you in the face iv never meet anyone so uncaring towards there PREGNANT girlfiend before i mean sometimes instead of saying 'make me a tea' why dont u get of your lazy ass and make me one please or cook dinner once in a while and the thing that is in the cupboard that cleans the floor is a hoover it is not rocket science just plug it in and move it around. stop asking me to pass the milk when u no i struggle to bend and last time i checked your legs worked so why keep asking me to fetch things for you then pull a tantrum when i say no.
i mean its only 9 months that im pregnant for so surely doing everything you help make it easier for me and running around after me wouldnt hurt i may not be disabled but for 9 months i would like u to treat me like i am seeing as its the only time i can use it as an excuse to rest.
your ever so caring and slowly run down girlfriend.

p.s next time i tell u it feels like im getting some mild contractions and you tell me to shut up cause your watching a program i will scratch c**t into your tv screen


----------



## MrsNovBaby

Dear neighbour

Please do not send your kids (3, 6,7 and 9) to play at mine when they are ill, LO has been ill enough with out this. They are too old to play with LO as friends and try to pull him round like a toy. He does not like it, esp when they drop him etc.

I seem to be writing on here a lot atm!

OMG she just text to ask if I was busy tomorrow, I answered no - she asked if I could look after one of the kids as she is ill and her and hubby need to go to work!


----------



## fluffpuffin

Dear Random sales assistant - it's none if your business if my daughter likes to suck her thumb. So don't you dare tell her to take it out. :grr:


----------



## JellyBeann

I apologise if you have to take over my duties for a few days, maybe even a week...I am sorry if you cannot just sit and play your xbox, even if I am just sitting playing around on the computer myself, but some of us had an operation yesterday and is now on crutches...so stop making me feel like an evil witch, and like I just want to break down and cry... and just get off your arse and help me!


----------

